# Thyroid potentally causing Burning Stomach Acid and Diarrhea.



## jazlikeoh

Hello. I am new to this forum. I have Hashimotos and have so since around my 20th Birthday (I am nearly 23). I have most symptoms from hashis under the sun, but I also have a couple of things with my stomach/bowels. I know this is absolutely disgusting to say, but ever since I have had all of my thyroid problems, I have this weird acidic, burning, super full, nauseous thing with my stomach. My doctor initially thought it was a stomach ulcer, because of the burning and vomiting I had, but when I had it, I also have severe muscle aching, specifically at the back of my neck and shoulders. It was like my symptoms to my thyroid were linked to this thing with my stomach. I also am usually constipated, then I get diarrhea which is yellow and mucusy, too. I apologize again for how gross this is. My doctor told me that she doesn't think it's related at all. I also seen my dad's doctor and he said the same, and my specialist said the same, too. I really think that it is absolute bullshit. I have done some research, just because no one can really give me answers properly, and I do know for a fact that a thyroid can have a lot to do with the function of that, too, so it doesn't make sense to me. I'm sorry if I come off very obnoxious, but I am pretty irritated that I am being told that it is mind over matter (by my thyroid specialist).

I am writing this to say that I got better for a few months. Nearly 5 to be exact, because I changed my diet by cutting out processed foods and wheat and gluten, consuming foods that are from its purest form, or slow cooking it, and that made it so much better. The past couple of weeks it has come back, though, and I haven't been that great thyroid-wise. To me, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this one out. I just want it gone. I thought that if it isn't thyroid-related, then it is potentally IBS (which I was sent to another specialist who told me the same thing, and I am waiting for a anal probe), or something called Bile Diarrhea. It sucks.

If anyone has any information, or anything that they can tell me to take to help, or stop it (I am on Pariet for the stomach acid), then I welcome it greatly.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Andros

jazlikeoh said:


> Hello. I am new to this forum. I have Hashimotos and have so since around my 20th Birthday (I am nearly 23). I have most symptoms from hashis under the sun, but I also have a couple of things with my stomach/bowels. I know this is absolutely disgusting to say, but ever since I have had all of my thyroid problems, I have this weird acidic, burning, super full, nauseous thing with my stomach. My doctor initially thought it was a stomach ulcer, because of the burning and vomiting I had, but when I had it, I also have severe muscle aching, specifically at the back of my neck and shoulders. It was like my symptoms to my thyroid were linked to this thing with my stomach. I also am usually constipated, then I get diarrhea which is yellow and mucusy, too. I apologize again for how gross this is. My doctor told me that she doesn't think it's related at all. I also seen my dad's doctor and he said the same, and my specialist said the same, too. I really think that it is absolute bullshit. I have done some research, just because no one can really give me answers properly, and I do know for a fact that a thyroid can have a lot to do with the function of that, too, so it doesn't make sense to me. I'm sorry if I come off very obnoxious, but I am pretty irritated that I am being told that it is mind over matter (by my thyroid specialist).
> 
> I am writing this to say that I got better for a few months. Nearly 5 to be exact, because I changed my diet by cutting out processed foods and wheat and gluten, consuming foods that are from its purest form, or slow cooking it, and that made it so much better. The past couple of weeks it has come back, though, and I haven't been that great thyroid-wise. To me, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this one out. I just want it gone. I thought that if it isn't thyroid-related, then it is potentally IBS (which I was sent to another specialist who told me the same thing, and I am waiting for a anal probe), or something called Bile Diarrhea. It sucks.
> 
> If anyone has any information, or anything that they can tell me to take to help, or stop it (I am on Pariet for the stomach acid), then I welcome it greatly.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Hey there! Welcome!









A lot of us w/thyroid disease have had to go on totally gluten-free, artificial sweetener-free, MSG-free diet. I have been doing this for so many years, I do not remember. And, I am doing great.

That said, people with thyroid disease indeed have intestinal motility problems and I would also advise you to have your gall bladder checked as a lot of folks w/TD in fact have had to have the GB out. Just look into that.

Now, we would love to see your latest thyroid labs and we need the ranges. Different labs use different ranges. Also, what thyroxine replacement are you currently on and how much per day?

This not in your head and a poorly treated thyroid problem can indeed trigger these other problems. This is called co-morbidity. With Hashimoto's being your primary diagnosis.

You may also wish to consider your gut flora. Eating a container of yogurt per day w/live bacteria can go a long way to setting it right. Or purchase some probiotic capsules. However you wish to approach that. Just give that some thought as well.


----------



## CA-Lynn

The kind of ailments you describe are found in many people WITHOUT thyroid problems.

Are you having a bile acid malabsorption test [the 75SeHCAT test]? When?


----------



## desrtbloom

Sounds like Irritabile Bowel, Gall Bladder and GERD to me. Have you had an endoscopy, upper GI or ultrasound done? Have you been tested for Celiac's Disease? Celiac's is very common with thyroid disease. Also, if you aren't happy with the answers you are getting from your current doctor, get another opinion. Lastly, I had bad stomach problems like you are describing along with others for years before I was ever diagnosed with Graves' and Hashi's and I suspect my thyroid diseases have played a huge roll in my stomach and digestion issues.

Good luck hun. I know it sucks. :hugs:

Patti


----------



## midgetmaid

My husband had loose stools when he was undiagnosed hypo and low testosterone. He is normal now that his meds are optimized.

Renee


----------



## bigfoot

Wanted to chime in with my $0.02 since this sounded kinda familiar to me. Went through so much stomach acid a month ago I probably could have etched glass. A week later I was diagnosed with Hashi's (in addition to already present hypothyroid and low testosterone). Sure felt like it was hyper at that point.

When my levothyroxine dose got upped a few days later the roller coaster of stomach acid magically almost disappeared. Coincidence? I think not.

You're definitely on to something...


----------



## Steal_My_Skin

I went through about 3 months of inexplicable vomiting before being diagnosed hyPER. It didn't respond to diet in any way. I was mostly vomiting in the mornings, and often after eating nothing. I too have still not gotten a full explanation of why that happened to me.

Sorry for what you're going through. I know the feeling.


----------



## Andros

jazlikeoh said:


> Hello. I am new to this forum. I have Hashimotos and have so since around my 20th Birthday (I am nearly 23). I have most symptoms from hashis under the sun, but I also have a couple of things with my stomach/bowels. I know this is absolutely disgusting to say, but ever since I have had all of my thyroid problems, I have this weird acidic, burning, super full, nauseous thing with my stomach. My doctor initially thought it was a stomach ulcer, because of the burning and vomiting I had, but when I had it, I also have severe muscle aching, specifically at the back of my neck and shoulders. It was like my symptoms to my thyroid were linked to this thing with my stomach. I also am usually constipated, then I get diarrhea which is yellow and mucusy, too. I apologize again for how gross this is. My doctor told me that she doesn't think it's related at all. I also seen my dad's doctor and he said the same, and my specialist said the same, too. I really think that it is absolute bullshit. I have done some research, just because no one can really give me answers properly, and I do know for a fact that a thyroid can have a lot to do with the function of that, too, so it doesn't make sense to me. I'm sorry if I come off very obnoxious, but I am pretty irritated that I am being told that it is mind over matter (by my thyroid specialist).
> 
> I am writing this to say that I got better for a few months. Nearly 5 to be exact, because I changed my diet by cutting out processed foods and wheat and gluten, consuming foods that are from its purest form, or slow cooking it, and that made it so much better. The past couple of weeks it has come back, though, and I haven't been that great thyroid-wise. To me, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this one out. I just want it gone. I thought that if it isn't thyroid-related, then it is potentally IBS (which I was sent to another specialist who told me the same thing, and I am waiting for a anal probe), or something called Bile Diarrhea. It sucks.
> 
> If anyone has any information, or anything that they can tell me to take to help, or stop it (I am on Pariet for the stomach acid), then I welcome it greatly.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Hi there and welcome!!! With thyroid disease, intestinal motility is greatly affected as is the gall bladder and esophogeal motility.

You are wise to have gone on a gluten-free diet. Smart thinking.

The single thing that will help you the most is to get you to the euthryoid state.

So, we need to see your most recent labs with the results and we must have the rangesas different labs use different ranges.

Have ever had any antibodies' tests, sonogram of the thyroid or uptake scan?


----------



## castledreams

I am suffering the same symptoms right now Jaz! I figured if I looked long enough I would find someone with this current problem. I feel for you, it is awful and currently my thyroid is abnormally enlarged. I have no GB and they initially thought that it not being there was the culprit. Gave me a bile sequestering agent and told me to take 2 pills at every meal to start with and I am really sensative to medications so I only took one for the whole day. It is a good thing I didn't take the other five because that one locked me up like fort knox. I was so sick for days.

My doctor put me on a 1500 calorie low fat, low carb diet a couple of years ago and it hasn't worked. Andros suggestion of the gluten free diet sounds like a plan for me. They say alot of patients with Hashi's also have Celiacs as well and that requires a gluten free diet. Can't hurt lol

I want to thank everybody that posts on this website! I am learning a truck load about my thyroid that I never realized before.


----------



## Andros

jazlikeoh said:


> Hello. I am new to this forum. I have Hashimotos and have so since around my 20th Birthday (I am nearly 23). I have most symptoms from hashis under the sun, but I also have a couple of things with my stomach/bowels. I know this is absolutely disgusting to say, but ever since I have had all of my thyroid problems, I have this weird acidic, burning, super full, nauseous thing with my stomach. My doctor initially thought it was a stomach ulcer, because of the burning and vomiting I had, but when I had it, I also have severe muscle aching, specifically at the back of my neck and shoulders. It was like my symptoms to my thyroid were linked to this thing with my stomach. I also am usually constipated, then I get diarrhea which is yellow and mucusy, too. I apologize again for how gross this is. My doctor told me that she doesn't think it's related at all. I also seen my dad's doctor and he said the same, and my specialist said the same, too. I really think that it is absolute bullshit. I have done some research, just because no one can really give me answers properly, and I do know for a fact that a thyroid can have a lot to do with the function of that, too, so it doesn't make sense to me. I'm sorry if I come off very obnoxious, but I am pretty irritated that I am being told that it is mind over matter (by my thyroid specialist).
> 
> I am writing this to say that I got better for a few months. Nearly 5 to be exact, because I changed my diet by cutting out processed foods and wheat and gluten, consuming foods that are from its purest form, or slow cooking it, and that made it so much better. The past couple of weeks it has come back, though, and I haven't been that great thyroid-wise. To me, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this one out. I just want it gone. I thought that if it isn't thyroid-related, then it is potentally IBS (which I was sent to another specialist who told me the same thing, and I am waiting for a anal probe), or something called Bile Diarrhea. It sucks.
> 
> If anyone has any information, or anything that they can tell me to take to help, or stop it (I am on Pariet for the stomach acid), then I welcome it greatly.
> 
> Thank you very much!


It is not unusual to have all these gastrointestinal problems and to have had your GB out. Thyroid really inhibits motility. Big time. It's a mess.


----------



## PrinceHamby

It seems that you are on your way for your recovery. Always maintain your healthy habits. Prioritize always the safety of your health.


----------

